# awkward things you say to your partner



## tiffany9902 (Aug 6, 2012)

We have notice something just come out wrong when you try to take short cuts well talking... Here are some of mine and more to come... 

Me EMT1: I will sit on it well you pull it out. 
EMT2: It's kinda hard. :unsure:

what we really meant.. 

EMT1: i will sit on the gurney well you pull it out of the rig.
EMT2: that's kinda hard who will catch the legs of gurney...


----------



## johnrsemt (Aug 7, 2012)

I told a female partner  "look at that rack"   at a resturaunt, with a rack of ribs.    Oops.   She about passed out laughing, due to the look on my face when I realized what I said,  (waitress almost dropped them in my lap)


----------



## rwik123 (Aug 7, 2012)

Thanks for filling all my holes. (referring to schedule holes haha)


----------



## bigbaldguy (Aug 7, 2012)

Just a reminder that this is a family friendly site guys  nothing over the line yet but let's keep it that way.

In the mean time keep the funnies coming


----------



## tiffany9902 (Aug 11, 2012)

:huh: Female EMT: I will pull it out.... (gurney that is)
:rofl: Male EMT: .... (said nothing at all but smiled)


----------



## Anjel (Aug 11, 2012)

Me: Just put it in. 
Partner: Turns bright red and walks away. 

ME: Let me do it.
Partner:  NO! You will hurt your ovaries!


----------



## EMT91 (Aug 13, 2012)

Whilst practicing IVs on each other in lab class:

Me: I hope you are gentle 
My classmate, who is a guy: I will do it fast, so just relax.


----------



## sirengirl (Aug 13, 2012)

While checking out the rig as a student, my EMT for the day happens to be the husband of a good friend of mine. Recently they were out of town and I dogsat for them, and my paramedic for the day knows none of this.

EMT: (_leans in the passenger door and shouts back to me in the back of the rig)_ "Hey Kara! Did you leave my key at my house?"

_(Paramedic sloooooowly turns around, eyes wide, grinning huge, wildly curious. EMT notices this.)_

EMT: "No not like that! I'm married! No- wait-!"

_(Paramedic and I both die laughing.)_


----------



## tiffany9902 (Aug 17, 2012)

Male EMT: going to spray me with car cleaner if i dont move...
Female EMT (Me): I said " I have been sprayed with worst stuff all over my face before"

Gosh i think i am better off with my foot in my mouth... h34r:


----------



## WestMetroMedic (Aug 17, 2012)

I don't know about the rest of you but my partner and i try to enrich the shift as much as possible with "that's what she said" moments.   Unless my partner is a member of the rainbow warriors, in which case it is "that's what he said"...


----------



## tiffany9902 (Aug 17, 2012)

LOL Agree they all say that too...


----------



## trex69 (Aug 20, 2012)

Great stuff here.


----------



## mycrofft (Aug 20, 2012)

"Uh, Vance, isn't the address _that_ way?".h34r:


----------



## Backwoods (Sep 16, 2012)

Walking into the ER while wearing bunker pants (My employer requires you to wear them if you're in shorts) with a partner I've known since high school:

Nurse (who I've know for many years as a friend of the family)- Well look at these two big burly men
Partner- Sorry he's all mine

The look on her & the pt's face was priceless!


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Sep 17, 2012)

Partner after fumbling a radio report: "There I go putting my foot in my mouth again"

Patient:  "Kinky"


----------



## sirengirl (Sep 23, 2012)

While suffering through an entire day's worth of meetings in our headquarters, which is constantly kept at about -2 degrees, one of my male coworkers said to me,

"We need to cozy up to stay warm in here."

To which I promptly said back, "You don't have to ask to sit on my lap, baby, bring that skirt over here..."


(Boss thought it was funny.)


----------



## TheLocalMedic (Sep 23, 2012)

My partner sat on the couch next to me reading '50 Shades of Gray'  and another co-worker came in and yelled "Hey!  Put that smut away!  I don't watch porn in front of you, do I?"


----------



## Bosco578 (Sep 25, 2012)

Pull my finger.......<_<


----------

